# Gore Bikewear Windstopper Jacken - Test & Suche nach Alternativen



## sharky (23. Januar 2015)

hallo zusammen,

ich hab in den letzten monaten und jahren einige windstopper jacken getragen und getestet. leider bin ich noch nicht bei dem modell angekommen, bei dem ich sage, es ist absolut perfekt. daher wollte ich euch meine eindrücke einiger modelle sowie deren ausstattung und verarbeitung schildern und hoffe, dass ich von euch noch ein paar hinweise zu alternativen bekomme. vielleicht finde ich doch noch die perfekte jacke 

zu mir und den anforderungen:
ich fahre bei kühlen temperaturen <  5°c selten länger als 3h touren. ich schwitze recht viel, vor allem am rücken. ich mag es beim fahren gern angenehm warm. eine saunajacke mag ich eben so wenig wie eine, durch die der wind durchpfeift. ich suche eine jacke, die wenig bis keine feuchtigkeit annimmt, ein gutes klima gewährleistet und absolut 100%igen schutz gegen fahrtwind bietet. was ich bisher probiert habe und wie die jacken bei mir weggekommen sind, seht ihr hier:

vermutlich eine gore phantom altes baujahr:
+ in kombination mit verschiedenen trikots für so gut wie alles und fast jede jahreszeit einsetzbar
+ der oberstoff ist vergleichsweise dünn, was ich ganz angenehm finde 
+ dadurch ist das packmaß auch recht gering
+ innen ist ein netzfutter, die jacke klebt dadurch nicht auf der haut, der stoff saugt sich nicht voll
+ die ärmel sind abtrennbar und die jacke als weste zu tragen
+ wasserabweisendes obermaterial, atmungsaktiv, hervorragend klimatisiert
+/- 2 seiten- eine rückentasche mit reißverschluss
- die einteilige rückentasche ist innen auch nur netzfutter, dadurch verrutscht sie, stauraum gering




 

 

 


aktuelle gore phantom 2.0:
ich habe die jacke noch nicht getragen. bin aber bisher wenig begeistert. sie hat ggü. dem mutmaßlichen, vorgenannten vorgängermodell keine wirkliche ähnlichkeit. ich hatte gehofft, dass die beiden ähnlicher sind:
+ drei rückentaschen anstatt der einen
+ hoher kragen
+ ärmel abtrennbar
+/- winddichtigkeit sollte gewährleistet sein
- keine RV an den rückentaschen
- keine seitentaschen, keine fronttasche
- material fühlt sich eher wie neopren an und liegt direkt auf der haut, könnte sich vollsaugen 

 

 

 

gore countdown 2.0:
die jacke hab ich mir für die kühleren tage angeschafft. bin soweit mit ihr zufrieden. die schwächen sind gering, die stärken doch ganz gut ausgeprägt. bisher bin ich mit der jacke durchaus zufrieden, außer ein paar kleinen ausnahmen.
+ guter wind- und wärmeschutz, es pfeift nix durch
+ sehr robuster front-RV 
+ gut zugängliche brusttasche
+ die "schlupflöcher" an den ärmeln für den daumen sorgen für guten sitz und verhindern dass der wind durchpfeift
- die rückentasche ist auch einteilig und hat ein gewisses sackartiges gefühl
- reissverschluss der rückentasche recht filigran
- material fühlt sich eher wie neopren an und liegt direkt auf der haut, wirklich vollsaugen tut es sich nicht aber der schweiß wird doch durch das material durch weg transportiert, so dass es hin und wieder am rücken etwas feucht ist. da ist die alte phantom mit dem netzfutter imho besser



 

 

 



gore countdown 2.0 light:
die jacke hab ich mir für die nicht ganz kühlen tage angeschafft, für die übergangszeit. ich war mit ihr nicht ganz zufrieden. 
+/- guter wind- aber nur mäßiger wärmeschutz, klimatisierung nicht ideal
+ gut zugängliche brusttasche
- die rückentasche ist auch einteilig und hat ein gewisses sackartiges gefühl
- front reissverschluss recht filigran und bei mir während der fahrt schon öfter aufgegangen
- material fühlt sich wie neopren an und liegt direkt auf der haut, wirklich vollsaugen tut es sich nicht aber der schweiß wird doch durch das material durch weg transportiert. da das material dünner ist als bei der countdown ohne light kühlzt man aus wenn die jacke etwas feucht ist und man z.B. steht












*FAZIT:*

die countdown 2.0 light ist bei mir durchgefallen. zu dünn und der schweißtransport lässt einen beim fahren auskühlen. der, was sicher nicht serienstand ist, defekte reissverschluss vorne ärgert mich. an den ärmeln zieht der wind unten rein, der windschutz ist ok aber von allen jacken hier der schlechteste

die countdown 2.0 an sich ist super. das material ist recht dick und auch robust. saugt sich, wie bei der light, etwas mit schweiß voll. aber  man kühlt nicht aus, weil eben einfach der stoff dicker ist. der robuste front-RV gefällt mir gut. genial sind die schlupflöcher an den daumen. da zieht nix zwischen handschuh und jacke durch. würde ich. für kühle tage, jederzeit wieder kaufen

die phantom 2.0 hatte ich noch nicht in der praxiserprobung. der stoff ist ähnlich dich wie bei der countdown 2.0 und der wärmeschutz dürfte vergleichbar sein. die RV sind nicht ganz so robust, es gibt keine löcher für die daumen. einziger vorteil ggü. der countdown 2.0 sind die 3 rückentaschen. 

die alte phantom finde ich immer noch am besten. sie ist zwar an sich etwas dünner vom material, isoliert aber sehr gut, saugt sich nicht voll und ist absolut winddicht. man hat immer ein trockenes, warmes gefühl. wenn sie jetzt noch die daumenlöcher hätte, damit sie zum handschuh abdichtet, wäre sie perfekt.


*UND JETZT?*
die countdown light hab ich ausgemustert. die pahntom 2.0 werde ich vermutlich zurück senden, weil sie weit weg von der alten ist und die countdown 2.0 mehr features bietet. ich suche also eine alternative zu den gore jacken. 

momentan stehen die vaude posta IV und die vaude kuro II bei mir auf der liste. hat jemand erfahrungen mit den beiden? oder alternativen dazu? danke!


----------



## th.froebel (3. März 2015)

Servus, 
bin ja auch auf der Suche nach einer Softshell Jacke. Ich bin eher ein Freund von mehreren Lagen bei Bekleidung. Das heißt ich suche eher eine dünne, Sehr Atmungsaktive Jacke, die ich je nach Temperatur kombiniere. Meine Wahl würde auf die Löffler ws Light (2015 er Modell) fallen. Im Moment ist mir die allerdings zu teuer... die von dir verlinkte Vaude Posta gefällt mir auch sehr gut, glaube aber das sie zu dick ist. Von daher warte ich auf ein Schnäppchen bei der Löffler. Im Moment fahre ich eine einlagige Vaude (air?) und kombiniere mit langarm Shirt... geht eigentlich auch gut. 
Grüße nach MOS 
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jan_1968 (3. März 2015)

Hallo,
die Gore Fusion Tool hat zumindest laut Testberichten sehr gut abgeschnitten, persönliche Erfahrungen fehlen mir (noch).
Aktuell empfehle ich -nicht- die angeblich atmungsaktive Viking Godard Jacke, weil: Sauna!

Gruß Jan


----------



## Fahrenheit (4. März 2015)

Moin, die schwarz/weisse Jacke auf dem ersten (obersten) Foto ist keine Phantom, sondern eine "Countdown active shell" zip-off Windstopper Jacke. Das weiss ich, weil ich genau die gleiche Jacke mein Eigen nenne.
Hat mit der jetzigen Countdown allerdings nichts zu tun, sondern ist das Vorgängermodell und nicht mehr bzw. nur noch mit viel Glück erhältlich. Da Du die Jacke in den höchsten Tönen lobst, verstehe ich nicht warum Du eine Alternative genannt haben willst. Ich bin mit der Jacke ebenfalls top zufrieden und kann deshalb (leider) keine Alternative nennen. Werden aber sicherlich noch Vorschläge kommen. Toi toi, Gruß Fahrenheit.


----------



## Radler-01 (5. März 2015)

Hallo, die vauDe "kuro" (Vor-vor?-gängermodell) hab ich schon seit drei Wintern und bin zufrieden damit.
Die Fahrt zum Arbeiten funktioniert ab 5° und kälter problemlos mit einfachem Langarm-Funktionsunterhemd (drüber wird´s doch warm...), ab -5 und kälter kann man über eine zweite Lage nachdenken. Tragekomfort gut (bei mit sitzt sie am Körper ein bißchen zu weit, aber vllt bin ich zu dünn ), zwei Rückentaschen mit schräg seitlichem Eingriff (brauche ich aber sehr selten, da ich mit meistens mit Rucksack fahre), Belüftungsreißverschlüsse unter den Ärmeln (die mach ich erst unter 0° zu); die Reißverschlüsse gehen aufgrund der "wasserdicht-Konstruktion recht stramm. Die Nutzung mit Rucksack zeigt bis jetzt noch keinen Verschleiß.
Einziges "Manko" (bei mir): die Rückenpartie wird bei längeren Strecken bzw. "ambitioniertern Fahrten" schonmal innen feucht, das liegt aber sehr wahrscheinlich am Rucksack. An den Armen merke ich ab und an mal auch leichte Feuchtigkeit, die aber nicht zu stark bzw. unangenehm wird.

(Die verlinkte Jacke ist schwarz, ich würde sie in dem grün/pistacio nehmen ; gab´s bei mir noch nicht..)


----------



## dievole (8. März 2015)

Gore Tool


----------



## Sven_Kiel (8. März 2015)

Ist dieser thread überhaupt noch aktuell?

...Ich fahr auch eher "mehrlagig". Zur Zeit 5-10° mit langarmigem warmem Unterhemd (Odlo oder Tchibo), Vereins-Winterlangarmtrikot von owayo und die passende Windweste drüber...das Material des Trikots ist RW-Tex, das stinkt nicht und hält schön warm, die Weste ist aus einem robustem aber weichen wasser- und windabweisenden Stoff (G-Tex)...(gefällt mir auch viel besser als meine Gore-Windweste). Im Rucksack habe ich noch Ärmlinge, falls es an den Armen zu kalt ist. Am Hals habe ich noch einen Fleece-Buff. Für mich die ideale und auch bezahlbare Kombi, solange es trocken ist....hier ein Beispiel zum Schauen:
http://www.eggisbikeplanet.de/eggis_bike_wear.html

...lässt sich sicher bei Owayo auch einzeln kaufen.


----------



## branderstier (12. März 2015)

Hallo,
ich habe die Vaude Kuro aus 2012 auch und bin grundsätzlich damit sehr zufrieden.
Sie ist bei allen Bedingungen unter ca. 5 Grad, auch bei Nässe i.O. und deshalb ein echter Tipp.
Sie hat leider vor ca. 8 Wochen ein Problem mit dem Hauptreißverschluß gezeigt, der immer wieder, ca. 15cm von oben aufgeht.
Habe die Jacke über meinen Händler an Vaude zrückgeschickt und warte seitdem auf eine Reaktion.
Zufügen muss ich noch, das ich die Jacke weniger als 20x benutzt habe.

Grüße


----------



## Sven_Kiel (12. März 2015)

branderstier schrieb:


> ..warte seitdem auf eine Reaktion..


so ähnlich wie mit Sharky, der liest hier wohl garnicht mehr mit.


----------



## jeffl (13. März 2015)

Probiere mal die Windstopper/Softshell von Löffler. Nicht ganz billig, aber sehr angenehm zu tragen und gut verarbeitet.


----------



## Vmichael (14. März 2015)

Jack Wolfskin Herren Wetterschutzjacke Brooks Range Jacket Men

http://www.amazon.de/Jack-Wolfskin-Herren-Wetterschutzjacke-1104671-6000004/dp/B00HFRY1UG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1426332283&sr=8-1&keywords=jack wolfskin range

Super Jacke mit langem Rückenteil und für den Preis  !TOP!

*auch Kundenrezensionen* lesen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## branderstier (31. März 2015)

branderstier schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe die Vaude Kuro aus 2012 auch und bin grundsätzlich damit sehr zufrieden.
> Sie ist bei allen Bedingungen unter ca. 5 Grad, auch bei Nässe i.O. und deshalb ein echter Tipp.
> Sie hat leider vor ca. 8 Wochen ein Problem mit dem Hauptreißverschluß gezeigt, der immer wieder, ca. 15cm von oben aufgeht.
> ...


Hier mal die Rückmeldung zu meiner Kuro mit dem Reißverschlußproblem.
Ich habe seit gestern eine neue Kuro von Vaude bekommen. Das nenne ich mal sehr kulant.
Super Vaude macht weiter so.


----------



## tomistein (28. April 2015)

Auch wenn es vielleicht nicht mehr aktuell ist, möchte ich den Gore Windstopper Test noch ergänzen.

Ich hatte zuerst die Countdown 2.0. Sie war von der Passform ok, mit der Atmungsaktivität war ich aber nicht zufrieden und vor allem taugte mir nicht der Ärmelabschluss mit Daumenloch (obwohl zunächst gewollt).

Ich hatte dann günstig das Countdown Hoody Trikot bekommen und als Jacke verwendet. Sah gut aus, aber der Schnitt war nicht so komfortabel (Ärmel sehr eng geschnitten). Mit dem Innenklima war ich auch nicht zufrieden und den Hoody brauch ich eigentlich nicht.

Letzten Herbst hab ich ich dann für 80,- die Gore Element Windstopper Jacke bekommen. Sie könnte zwar vorne einen Ticken länger sein und die Taschen hinten sind etwas eng. Aber der Schnitt und Klima sind sehr gut, deshalb bleibt sie.


----------



## FastFabi93 (28. April 2015)

sharky schrieb:


> momentan stehen die vaude posta IV und die vaude kuro II bei mir auf der liste. hat jemand erfahrungen mit den beiden? oder alternativen dazu? danke!



Hab seit letztes Jahr die Vaude Posta IV und bin sehr zufrieden damit (auch wenn sie gerne eine Nummer kleiner hätte sein dürfen, hab sie in L und hab desöfteren das Gefühl, dass sie an den Ärmeln etwas weit ist, in M würde sie wohl perfekt sitzen).

- absolut wind- und wasserdicht (hab mich sogar nach ner Schlammschlacht schon mit dem Gartenschlauch abgespritzt )
- atmungsaktiv, evtl. minimal schwitzig am Rücken. Da sie aber unter den Achseln extra verschließbare Lüftungsöffnungen hat, kann 
  man sie ziemlich flexibel anpassen, was die Belüftung angeht
- innen angenehm warm und weich, obwohl die Jacke selbst recht dünn ist
- hoher Kragen, der aber nicht zu eng ist. Mit nem Buff-Tuch perfekt abgedichtet --> obenrum zieht es nicht
- ganz wichtig: Die Gummizüge an den Ärmelsäumen sitzen perfekt
- großflächige Reflektoren

Bin die Jacke bei Temperaturen von -3 bis +15°C gefahren, das war dann aber die obere Grenze für mich, weil sie mir dann zu warm wurde. Aber auch 2 h bei Schneeregen konnten der Jacke nichts anhaben, alles absolut dicht, auch an den RV´s.

Das einzige was mich stören könnte, sind die RV´s der Taschen am Rücken. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass diese bei Benutzung eines Rucksacks unangenehm drücken. Wobei es da auch wieder auf das Rückenteil des Rucksacks etc. ankommt.


----------



## sharky (2. Mai 2015)

da so lange keiner geantwortet hatte, habe ich hier garnimmer rein geschaut. schön, dass es noch rückmeldungen gibt 



Fahrenheit schrieb:


> Da Du die Jacke in den höchsten Tönen lobst, verstehe ich nicht warum Du eine Alternative genannt haben willst.


wie du bereits selbst fest gestellt hast, gibt es die jacke nicht mehr zu kaufen. und eine softshell windjacke alleine ist für 3-4x die woche im winter fahren doch etwas wenig. ich wasche die dinger ja nach dem fahren. daher brauch ich eben eine weitere jacke. gern wieder die alte. wenn du noch bezugsquellen hast, immer her damit!



radler-01 schrieb:


> Hallo, die vauDe "kuro" (Vor-vor?-gängermodell) hab ich schon seit drei Wintern und bin zufrieden damit


die kuro und posta hab ich mir ende januar auch bestellt. sagte mir nicht zu. sowohl schnitt als auch materialstärke ware nicht das was ich wollte. 



Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Ist dieser thread überhaupt noch aktuell?
> 
> ... "mehrlagig". ... angarmigem warmem Unterhemd ... Winterlangarmtrikot ... Windweste drüber......  noch Ärmlinge.


aktuell isser noch da ich bisher noch keine weitere jacke gekauft habe. das zwiebelprinzip muss ich wohl auch weiter ausbauen. langarm-winter-trikots besitz ich nur eines. wäre aber, wenn ich mir das angebot an softshelljacken so ansehe, vermutlich die beste lösung in kombination mit der countdown 2.0


----------



## Sven_Kiel (2. Mai 2015)

sharky schrieb:


> ..
> aktuell isser noch da ich bisher noch keine weitere jacke gekauft habe. das zwiebelprinzip muss ich wohl auch weiter ausbauen. langarm-winter-trikots besitz ich nur eines. wäre aber, wenn ich mir das angebot an softshelljacken so ansehe, vermutlich die beste lösung in kombination mit der countdown 2.0


Also aktuell fahr ich mit einem Unterhemd, Langarm und einer Weste, wegen dem Wind aber das liegt sich auch am norddt. Wetter.
Hab mir daher gerade eine Scott Helium aus Paclite gekauft. Die Jacke war hier beim discounter im Angebot...statt 210..teilweise 150Flocken für 80...da konnte ich nicht widerstehen. Schnitt ist sportlich schlank, wiegt 400g und verspricht, wind- und wasserdicht zu sein, und trotzdem noch gut "atmen" zu können...ich hab noch nicht mit ihr gefahren aber kann berichten, falls Interesse oder Foto davon hier posten....wird in 4 Wochen von mir ausgiebig im Harz getestet...
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/02...ken-von-endura-royal-scott-und-crivit-sports/


----------

